

Adobe should fire Shantanu Narayen - owid
http://www.codfusion.com/blog/post.cfm/adobe-should-fire-shantanu-narayen

======
GiraffeNecktie
_Since even before the Macromedia merger, Adobe has been dangerously dependent
on a small number of core products: Photoshop, Illustrator, and Acrobat. They
typically mask their individual products in the CS branded suites, but the
fact remains that after several years they are still unable to properly
diversify their income across more products._

Actually that's not true. They've done very well with their enterprise
software like LiveCycle, it's just not so familiar to people who write blogs.

